# Finally some good news



## richalisoviejo (Sep 24, 2009)

The bank accepted my offer on the house in Palm Springs! We go into escrow on Monday. I told my agent I want a two-week escrow so the next couple of weeks will be busy. I will have to find a moving company, schedule them to come out, pack me up and get the heck out of Aliso Viejo. I bought this home a little over three years ago and have hated it ever since. This city sucks the life out of you.


----------



## Isa (Sep 24, 2009)

Congratulations Rich  That is very good news! I can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 24, 2009)

Getting packed and ready to move isn't much fun, but getting into and setting up a new house is lots of fun!! Do you have some vacation coming?

Yvonne


----------



## purpod (Sep 24, 2009)

Hiya Rich ~ 

Yeah, congrats ~ here's hoping that escrow closes with no hitches & you can be on your way! I can sympathize with ya, as I was so anxious to get out of my old place that I jumped at this one; and yes, have hated it ever since! The town is nice enuf (albeit a snooty sort) but the mgmt here is horrible.

Anyways ~ blessings!
Purpod


----------



## katesgoey (Sep 24, 2009)

Congratulations! Have fun moving


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Congratulations hope all goes good with the move.


----------



## MissLaw (Sep 24, 2009)

Palm Springs will never be the same.


----------



## richalisoviejo (Sep 24, 2009)

MissLaw said:


> Palm Springs will never be the same.



Why? are you coming to visit?

Thanks everyone, I'm excited about it. the home is on a half acre with a pool, Plenty of room for a yard for Henry & Harry. I'll have a nice large pin built for the two of them. Just like Yvonne has.


----------



## richalisoviejo (Sep 25, 2009)

emysemys said:


> Getting packed and ready to move isn't much fun, but getting into and setting up a new house is lots of fun!! Do you have some vacation coming?
> 
> Yvonne



I have plenty of vacation Yvonne. No court dates scheduled until first week in November.

This house has a large back yard so there will be plenty of room to have a nice home built for the tortoises when itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s time to move them outside. :shy:


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 25, 2009)

If you ever find yourself up this way (central valley of Calif) give me a call. I'd love to give you "the Tour!"

Yvonne


----------



## richalisoviejo (Sep 25, 2009)

emysemys said:


> If you ever find yourself up this way (central valley of Calif) give me a call. I'd love to give you "the Tour!"
> 
> Yvonne



IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ll take you up on the offer Yvonne! I'd love to have a tour! You know I have a friend who retired at the age of 35 from his family inheritance and bought a 3-bed room house on ten acres in a little town called Miramonte. I know itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s close to Clovis as I recall us driving through there a few times. Being such a long drive I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t visit him that often but IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m over due for one.


----------



## Stazz (Sep 28, 2009)

Fantastic Rich !!!!! Well done & congrats, how exciting ! Palm Springs nogal !Enjoy the packing up...was my worst part of moving, unpacking was fun for me as I could find new places to hide things hahaha. I'm sure Harry and Henry will be SOOOOO happy in their new home with you!


----------



## richalisoviejo (Sep 28, 2009)

Stazz said:


> Fantastic Rich !!!!! Well done & congrats, how exciting ! Palm Springs nogal !Enjoy the packing up...was my worst part of moving, unpacking was fun for me as I could find new places to hide things hahaha. I'm sure Harry and Henry will be SOOOOO happy in their new home with you!



Thanks Stacy! We should go into escrow today! I asked for a close date by October 9th, shouldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t be a problem, no liens on the property. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve already contacted three moving companies for quotes, one coming out today, then tomorrow and Wednesday. So this will be a busy week!


----------



## Stazz (Sep 29, 2009)

A busy week is good, as my mom always says, being busy keeps you out of mischief ! UNLESS you are busy getting UP to mischief heehee. Enjoy it !


----------

